# Log visualisation



## wdick (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello, just a short question to the community:

I gather logs over a couple of systems with syslog-ng and MongoDB as storage.

Do you know of any tools, that can nicely display log entries from syslog-ng or directly from MongoDB?

Like showing log entries for a specific system or searching for ERRORs or stuff like that.

I don't want to pump everything into Elasticsearch just to use the ELK stack.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 16, 2020)

Graylog


----------



## diego (Jul 16, 2020)

Lamia said:


> Graylog


One of the best web for finding alternatives:








						Graylog Alternatives and Similar Apps / Services | AlternativeTo
					

The best Graylog alternatives are Kibana, Datadog and Logtail. Our crowd-sourced lists contains more than 50 apps similar to Graylog for Linux, Online / Web-based, Windows, Mac and more.



					alternativeto.net
				



Graylog, Prometheus, etc....


----------



## George (Jul 16, 2020)

awk()?


----------

